

Revisiting Network I/O APIs: The netmap Framework (2012) - yankcrime
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2103536

======
wmf
Netmap is cool (and proves that you don't have to be 100% userspace to get
good performance), but it's basically packet I/O. Most programs want sockets,
not packets.

IX [https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi14/technical-
sessions/...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi14/technical-
sessions/presentation/belay) and Seastar [http://www.seastar-
project.org/](http://www.seastar-project.org/) have revisited the socket API
to provide high-level high-performance networking.

~~~
kev009
That's intentional, see
[http://wanproxy.org/libuinet.shtml](http://wanproxy.org/libuinet.shtml) for
an example of a layered socket stack and application using it all.

